
Significant Excess of Electron-Like Events in MiniBooNE Neutrino Experiment - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.12028
======
bookofjoe
Full title: Observation of a Significant Excess of Electron-Like Events in the
MiniBooNE Short-Baseline Neutrino Experiment

